# 1958 Huffy tandem conversion



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

OK.I`m on a roll here.One of many "Clunker" conversions I`ve come up with.
1958 Huffy tandem 
52' Schwinn springer
Redline hub/Sun CR 18 front
7 speed Nexus coaster/Rynolite rear
Big Apple 2.35`s[huge tires]
Brooks B72 saddles
75" wheel base when were on it/103" over all.
Don`t ask me what it weighs.

Note to Mr. Mello,
You should be happy to hear that my 12 year old Utimate stand put up with the build.
Jeff


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

Man what a cool ride! The front thru the rear BB looks like what the new/trendy chopper bikes are modeled after. Nice curves. Did you mod that cable routoing, or was it like that? I wish I could find something like that.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cable routing*



brewdog said:


> Man what a cool ride! The front thru the rear BB looks like what the new/trendy chopper bikes are modeled after. Nice curves. Did you mod that cable routoing, or was it like that? I wish I could find something like that.


The original hub was a single speed.That Nexus 7 speed came off of 66 schwinn clunker conversion I built eons ago.The routing was easy,hollow tube all the way.
Jeff


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice...are you in FTC? Nevermind..I see the Gallegos trash can.

I'd love to see this bike in person! My wife would die if she saw that thing!

Brett


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

Ooops. What is that 7-speed nexus rear? Is that an internal geared hub like the Rholoff?


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Quasi said:


> Ooops. What is that 7-speed nexus rear? Is that an internal geared hub like the Rholoff?


Yes (well, except not really _like_ the Rohloff, because nothing is).

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-nexus.html

Comes in 4, 7 and 8 speed versions. I believe the 4 speed's gear ratios are unusual (1:1 is either the highest or lowest gear, can't remember). Heavy as hell compared to my SRAM DualDrive Disc 3 speed, but possibly more durable.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*You`ll see it around town.*



2melow said:


> Nice...are you in FTC? Nevermind..I see the Gallegos trash can.
> 
> I'd love to see this bike in person! My wife would die if she saw that thing!
> 
> Brett


At the Fat Tire classic,Luciles on Sundays,The Crown on Fridays.You guys are welcome to ride it any time.
Jeff


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

GlowBoy said:


> Yes (well, except not really _like_ the Rohloff, because nothing is).
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-nexus.html
> 
> Comes in 4, 7 and 8 speed versions. I believe the 4 speed's gear ratios are unusual (1:1 is either the highest or lowest gear, can't remember). Heavy as hell compared to my SRAM DualDrive Disc 3 speed, but possibly more durable.


Very nice. The perfect upgrade for that bike. What exactly is a "roller brake" and how do you actuate it? Do you like it better than disc brakes? I know tandems put a lot of wear on the brakes.


----------



## escamillo (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> At the Fat Tire classic,Luciles on Sundays,The Crown on Fridays.You guys are welcome to ride it any time.
> Jeff


Any details on the clearance of the springer. I just finished my "sweetie this is my last bike, I promise......" and am now entranced.

e


----------

